# Sound effects help



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello bewitched sam i tried to send you a pm but it would not let me. Send me a pm with your email address and i can send you some of my thunderstorm tracks.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmmm it wouldn't let you? Now thats weird.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Thunderstorm is easy to find, it's on most sound effect cd's.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have some great sounds on a webpage. Unfortunately i won't be able to afford to renew the bandwidth until June 3rd. On that date however you can find the site by clicking on the banner in my Signatrure area.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a track which is BIG, about 31 minutes of thunder and wind. You can listen to it first before downloading, its free.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Thunder Halloween with wind.mp3

pass: hauntforum


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you meltdown, i took it too. You can never have too many sound effects.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I feel EXACTLY the same way!! Never have too many sound effects...just in case...


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the thx thunder if you want it


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for your help! I took the sound effects as well.  I have so many sound effects on my computer now, hehe. So now I have a lot to chose from. If anyone else has any other thunder effects- keep sharing them!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's my Halloween Sounds Page link (it is open again for another month):

*Dave's Free Halloween Sounds Page*


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know about this!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I have a ton of "Halloween only" stuff in catagories. about 4GB worth of stuff. All free!

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

pass: hauntforum


----------

